# Moving to meteor



## Dropout (5 Sep 2011)

Im currently with vodafone and my bill pay contract expired a few months ago,can I now move to meteor pay as you go just by porting my number? or do I have to move to another bill pay contract?


----------



## djh (5 Sep 2011)

You can move to any option that you wish, Bill or Pay as you Go.

I moved from O2 bill to Meteor pre pay last Christmas, to one of their magic offers of free any network texts and a free 20 euro for every 20 euro I top up. 

Dropped my bills from 80 quid a month to 20 quid a month top up. I've actually built up about 50 quid in as yet unused credit!


----------



## mark1 (6 Sep 2011)

Ill second that, I did same still have my 086 no but meteor free calls and texts etc, similar savings too.


----------



## pansyflower (6 Sep 2011)

I've been in limbo since last Tuesday August 30 trying to port over from Vodafone to Three, unable to get calls or tests in or out.
 I'd wait awhile if I were you as they're having major problems just now.
Both Three and Vodafone say the fault is Vodafone's.


----------



## horusd (6 Sep 2011)

I was with meteor pay as you go and switched to bill pay for 20 bucks a month, with a one month contract.  Saved a fortune on calls. The only downsid with them is customer service.


----------

